# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Детские песни Татьяны Панченко

## Татьяна Панченко

*"Одуванчики"*

https://youtu.be/oDOnQkwe6bw

Музыка: *Татьяна Панченко*
Стихи: *Валентина Мирясова*
Аранжировка: *Александр Зорин*
Вокал: *Марина Мельник*
Видео: *Алена Премудрая*

----------

Елена Эрнст (19.07.2016), Лев (07.07.2016), Татиана 65 (13.07.2016)

----------


## Татьяна Панченко

*"Лето пришло" (муз. Т.Панченко, сл. В.Мирясовой)*

Птицы-певуньи запели с утра -
Значит, цветочкам проснуться пора,
Солнцу подняться над милой землёй,
Травке - умыться прозрачной росой...

Лето пришло, всем хорошо!
Радуются ребятишки!..
Где-то в лесу щиплют траву
Серенькие зайчишки.

----------

Татиана 65 (13.07.2016)

----------


## татуся

Татьяна,спасибо за песни!!!
Очень милые!!!

----------

Татьяна Панченко (13.07.2016)

----------


## Татьяна Панченко

*"Колокольчики" (муз. Т.Панченко, сл. В.Мирясовой)*

Колокольчики в лесу
Пьют прозрачную росу,
И звенят они, звенят в тишине.
Муравей в траве ползёт
И соломинку несёт,
У него она лежит на спине.

Дили-динь, дили-дон, дили-динь, дили-дон,
В каждой нотке серебряный звон.

----------

гунька (06.08.2016), Елена Эрнст (06.08.2016), Татиана 65 (13.07.2016)

----------


## Татьяна Панченко

*"Мой папа" (муз. Т.Панченко, сл. В.Мирясовой)*

Невоспитанный дворовый пёс
На меня, порой, сердито лает.
А сейчас бежит, поджавши хвост...
Хоть и пёс, а всё он понимает.

Стало небо вдруг синее
И белее облака.
Я сегодня всех сильнее -
Я - у папы на руках!

----------

гунька (06.08.2016), Елена Эрнст (19.07.2016)

----------


## татуся

> *"Мой папа" (муз. Т.Панченко, сл. В.Мирясовой)*
> 
> Невоспитанный дворовый пёс
> На меня, порой, сердито лает.
> А сейчас бежит, поджавши хвост...
> Хоть и пёс, а всё он понимает.
> 
> Стало небо вдруг синее
> И белее облака.
> ...


Татьяна,ваша песня, просто про нашего папочку!!!
Отличная песня!!!спасибо!!!

----------

Татьяна Панченко (22.07.2016)

----------


## Татьяна Панченко

*"Мама" (музыка Татьяны Панченко, стихи Валентины Мирясовой)*

Мамино лицо, мамины глаза -
Самые родные с колыбели...
Нас несут вперёд быстрые года -
Мама, посмотри - мы повзрослели!..

Ярких цветов поляны,
Солнце, весну, ручеёк -
Всё подарила мама,
Дав нам жизни росток.

----------

гунька (06.08.2016), Елена Эрнст (06.08.2016)

----------


## Татьяна Панченко

*"Ласковая бабушка" (музыка Татьяны Панченко, стихи Валентины Мирясовой)*

Ласковая бабушка есть у нас...
Тонкие морщиночки возле глаз...
Как бы их разгладить все до одной,
Чтобы стала бабушка молодой!

Любят внуков бабушки, бабушки,
Поиграют в "ладушки-ладушки",
Приласкают, сладостью угостят...
Если рядом бабушки - детки не грустят!

----------

гунька (06.08.2016), Елена Эрнст (06.08.2016)

----------


## Татьяна Панченко

*"Васильки" (музыка Татьяны Панченко, стихи Валентины Мирясовой)*

Вся земля горячим солнцем согрета;
Мы цветочки собираем в букеты.
А они глядят живыми глазами,
Те цветочки мы зовём васильками.

Синие они, словно небо...
Расцветают васильки среди хлеба...
Где колышется рожь и звенят колоски,
Там цветут васильки, васильки.

----------

Irina delfin412 (20.01.2018), ~Марина~ (09.08.2016), гунька (06.08.2016), Елена Эрнст (06.08.2016)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

Очень понравились песни! Спасибо большое!!!

----------

Татьяна Панченко (06.08.2016)

----------


## Татьяна Панченко

*"Отдых в Сочи" (музыка Татьяны Панченко, стихи Валентины Мирясовой)*

Ах, Сочи! Мечтают все дети
Увидеть твою красоту.
Нет города лучше на свете -
Здесь розы зимою в цвету.

Гуляем среди кипарисов,
Манит нас морская волна...
Там, где-то в коралловых рифах
Есть царство Царя Нептуна.

----------


## Татьяна Панченко

*Видеоклип на песню "Васильки" (музыка Татьяны Панченко, стихи Валентины Мирясовой)*


Музыка: Татьяна Панченко
Стихи: Валентина Мирясова
Аранжировка: Александр Зорин
Вокал: Марина Мельник
Видео: Алена Премудрая

----------

~Марина~ (09.08.2016), Лорис (08.08.2016)

----------


## Татьяна Панченко

*"Моя семья" (музыка Татьяны Панченко, стихи Валентины Мирясовой)*

Есть у меня два брата и сестра,
И дед, и бабушка, и мама с папой.
Щенок бездомный к нам пришёл вчера,
Ему мы коврик положили на пол.

У нас такая семья большая,
И все живём мы дружно в лад.
Два брата в школу с утра шагают,
А мы с сестрёнкой - в детский сад.

----------

Irina delfin412 (20.01.2018), Лорис (05.09.2016)

----------


## Татьяна Панченко

*"Наш любимый детский сад" (музыка Татьяны Панченко, стихи Валентины Мирясовой)*

"До свиданья", - вечером прощаемся.
Утром саду "Здравствуй!" говорим.
Целый день делами занимаемся,
Научиться многому хотим.

В детский сад мы спешим по утрам,
Детский сад очень нравится нам.
И жалеем о том, что, когда подрастём,
Мы из детского сада уйдём.

----------

viculy (13.09.2017), Лорис (11.09.2016)

----------


## Irina delfin412

Какая замечательная песенка!Слушала с большим желанием!!!Спасибо Вам огромное!!!

Замечательная песня!Огромное спасибо за песенку и авторам и исполнителям!Супер!

----------


## asiarsad

спасибо, всегда хочется свежего материала, и очень приятно, что есть люди, которые его творят )

----------

